# New GTO, endless budget and looking for suggestions!



## GTO_kid_2005 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey guys, what's up? I am 20 years old and just bought my 2005 yellow jacket gto ls2 6-speed with 18,000 miles for $17,500!! I got an awesome deal on it and plan to keep it for many years as a show car and toy. Im ready to start thinking about ordering all of my parts that I will be putting in this winter (I live in Madison WI). 

I currently have a K&N short ram intake, electronic oval exhaust cut outs behind the cats, stock rims powder coated black (I also have the original stock rims which I will be keeping for value purposes, but I want to sell the powder coated ones if anyone is interested.)

The things I know I'm going to do this winter are paint the car the original yellow jacket, but add a 2-into-1 black in strip. The under side of the hood will be black, all of the engine components that are visible will be painted black to contrast the yellow. Im getting the windows, headlights, and tail lights all tinted as well. I have decided on the SLP long tube headers with SLP Loudmouth exhaust. I do plan on keeping the cutouts because they are pretty damn sweet! 

The things I am really wondering about are as follows. I want to go with a bigger tire in the back of my car and a smaller one in the front to give it a more aggressive stance. Im wondering what sizes and widths people have been able to fit on the car without having to modify the body/fenders? I am getting it painted so it would not be the biggest deal if I had to shave them a little bit, but I would rather not. I am also seeking some big HP gains, but I want to leave it naturally aspirated for one more year, Ill add the biggest damn supercharger I can find next winter I need to know what cams would be suitable to run now, but will still be compatable with a supercharger down the road. I also want to get fuel rails, injectors, plugs, wires, throttle body, and possibly an aftermarket intake manifold. I am wondering what you guys think for all of those parts. What have you used or what have you heard about them and the potential gains. 

I know my post is a little sporadic, but I am pretty excited about having this car. I was in a car accident about 3 years ago and I had a spinal fusion, but Im healthy and able bodied now, and I got a huge settlement check so I'm going to build the car with the best parts I can buy. 

Also, does anyone live near Madison WI and know of a good shop or dyne facility. 

Thanks again for reading all that.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice car and really great deal.

It's nice you're exicted; still, you're 20 with your adult life just starting. Don't go crazy and sink a ton of money into a car. Your car is worth what you paid, and a lot of the things you're talking about will lower its value.

You say you're going to keep it, but a lot have said the same and didn't. You really don't know what will happen.

Be smart and keep the car, as is, for six months. Go get everything checked and fluids changed, but only do what's required for now.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

IMO, you should spend more time investigating/studying mods before you make any final decisions on purchasing. I've changed my mind on what I want for mods twice already, and I've had the car for 16 months. Keep in mind not all mods will support each other.


----------



## GTO_kid_2005 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well thanx for the parental insight, but I didn't ask for another lesson about how to save/invest my money. 

I dont understand why everyone else is so protective over my money, like they are going to get some of it if I die tomorrow. I live my life one day at a time. I try not to plan my life out because I'm hear today, but tomorrow could never come. It's much more important to me to enjoy the life and time I have now. 

I know I had a lot of questions and i'll try and post each question individually in the future.


----------



## GTO_kid_2005 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have been looking at mods for this car for over 6 months in anticipation of my settlement that afforded me the wonderful opportunity to purchase my car. 

I have a very good idea about what I want and I have looked up literally EVERY GTO video on youtube to get an idea of what each part does. Its hard on there because ppl don't always give you a full description ad-or don't tell you what they did to tune it or how they tuned it. 

I got such a good deal on this car that I literally have an almost endless budget to afford myself the nicest parts to have one of the baddest ass, fastest street cars I've ever seen. It will take me a long time to build it and get it to the perfect spot that I want it to be, but eventually i'll be looking at getting it into some magazines through my friends who do body work and have featured cars including their 2008 Shelby GT.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Well for the most part it lies within the cam profile. A good N/A cam is not a good FI or nitrous cam, or vice versa. I guess I'm saying pick a direction and stick with it, otherwise you might paint yourself into a corner on parts.

Then a lot of it comes down to tuning. If you have the coin & time, pick up some tuning software and learn. You'll end up by saving quite a bit of money if you're building piecemeal.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

If i were you with an "endless budget". I would say screw all of the trinket boltons and go straight for the sts twin turbo setup and run as much boost as the stock engine can safely handle and call it done. It will make incredible power and still get good gas milage.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you've got an 'endless budget' pull the LS2 and swap in an LS9......


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

:agree
Or at least a blown LS7.

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Your budget isn't so "endless" once you start buying mods.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

Alright guys, let's say the guy does have an endless budget, I would proceed as follows: mini tub and run 315s in the back, 245/40/18 in the front. Get uneven size level 3 axles, carbon fiber driveshaft, monster level 3.5 clutch, track 2 suspension from pedders. Lightweight battery in the trunk, skidplate, sts swin turbo, forged internals, custom head work, better radiator, transmission cooler, gmm ripshifter, otram intake, fi cam, and a professional tune, gauges to monitor all that business.. And go do trackdays until the wheels fall off..


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope. I would say buy a old muscle car gut it, drop a 427 LSX(overkill) with a twin turbo or big Procharger or Vortec and the works. Hell, I would go as far as just buying a Chevette, Monza, Pinto, you name it. Kill the GTO owner with the "endless budget" with money to spare. Yes you have to pay to play but there are cheaper ways to get there, to each their own.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You're right, Gm, but in the end you will still
be driving "a Chevette, Monza, Pinto"

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> You're right, Gm, but in the end you will still
> be driving "a Chevette, Monza, Pinto"
> 
> Larry


Doesn't matter as long as it gets the job done. Walking past a high dollar car in a rattle canned primered hoopty in the 1320 and seeing the looser's face is priceless. 

Seen it done plenty of times.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO_kid_2005 said:


> Well thanx for the parental insight, but I didn't ask for another lesson about how to save/invest my money.
> 
> I dont understand why everyone else is so protective over my money, like they are going to get some of it if I die tomorrow. I live my life one day at a time. I try not to plan my life out because I'm hear today, but tomorrow could never come. It's much more important to me to enjoy the life and time I have now.


Kid, you have so much to learn.....


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

> Or at least a blown LS7.


ha ha i like this post cause last time i looked into a new ls7 engine it was ONLY 12,000 ha ha thats a lot of coin!! i would say stroke the ls2 to 402ci forged internals, heads cam, and twin turbo. and all the suspension and drivetrain mods as said above. oh and i would do bigger than a stage 3.5 clutch


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Haha endless budget... thats what I think and wish I have with my car. I think exactly like you do... but unfortunately you gotta be realistic sometimes. From what I hear all around a complete list of mods does not come in one year. Im 17 and I sometimes have the mindset of a millionaire. I wish I had the money to do all the things I wanna do. But sometimes it just doesnt work out that way. Some of these guys spend YEARS on their cars to get them to the full potential. It's idiots like us who think we have the time/money/patience to do all that stuff so quickly. Would you rather take your time or rush everything and make it not as nice as you could? All im saying is take your time, if you want a lot of mods just go one at a time, finish one and go to the next. But don't go CRAZY....yet.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO_kid_2005 said:


> Hey guys, what's up? *I am 20 years old and just bought my 2005 yellow jacket *gto ls2 6-speed with 18,000 miles for $17,500!! I got an awesome deal on it and *plan to keep it for many years as a show car and toy. Im ready to start thinking about ordering all of my parts that I will be putting in this winter* (I live in Madison WI).
> 
> I currently have a K&N short ram intake, electronic oval exhaust cut outs behind the cats, stock rims powder coated black (*I also have the original stock rims which I will be keeping for value purposes*, but I want to sell the powder coated ones if anyone is interested.)
> 
> ...



1. if you really have unlimited funds you would do all your mods in 1 shot not go FI next year. Just saying.. and if you do have that much money to waste on doing the car over several times for no reason donate some $ to charity
2. your post makes you sound like a ****. Getting a settlement check isn't something to be proud of typically. Not saying you don't disserve it since i don't know your situation but it isn't something to brag about. Its like a mom on welfare that can affrod to get her nails done.
3. I accept donations 
4. you will probally wreck the car so don't drive all crazy arround other cars and with friends in your car
5. Anyone can buy a car, respect comes from earning it and doing the work yourself.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> Kid, you have so much to learn.....


In all seriousness..

A hard head makes a soft ass.

My folks used to say when I was being a pain: "I've been where you are going!"

Listen to the folks that say save/invest/profit, ect from your money they might know what the hell they are talking about. Yeah you can still mod your car smartly. I don't make much money but I still find some to throw toward charities, and savings.

Plan your mods first what do you want to do with your car? Dragstrip, roadcourse, dynoqueen. If you want a dyno queen I can point you to some Aussie sites they know how to do it right.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

GM4life said:


> In all seriousness..
> 
> A hard head makes a soft ass.
> 
> ...




:lol::agree


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey he could be the founder of FaceBook. The drive train, clutch, shifter, suspension, tires, wheels, forging, cam kit, heads, manifold, TB, headers, catback, fuel system upgrade, paint and little stuff should get you started before the supercharger for an easy $20-$30 grand.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

This exact GTO was for sale on here the other day. I was trying to decide whether to buy this one along with keeping or selling my 04. 

From what I'm reading, and what I know with 20yr olds and money, I'll probably have the chance to pick it up again in a year or so...unless its totaled.

Stay safe kid, seriously, and remember you're not the only person out there on the road.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I would find a car built by someone with an unlimited budget that ran out of money or time and is now bailing out of the car. Go on the Corvette forum, there are plenty of super modded cars on there for the cheap, as performance parts don't add that much value. Plus, the vette takes mods better than the GTO as you don't have to hack up the rear to get huge tires under it. Not hating GTOs, just stating facts. I would start with an LSX block if I could afford it.
You live in Cottage Grove? My sister and brother in law live there. They have the Supercharged Red Roush Mustang Convert and the red G8. His neighbor has the Red Ferrari. Talk to them, they will know how to spend all your money..


----------

